# Workshop Cookies Video Challenge



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Announcement*

*LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*



Your task is to record your own little video showing a creative use of Rockler cookies and post it on your personal LumberJocks Blog.

*Prizes*

Random draw winners will get the following prizes:


$100 Gift Card
$75 Gift Card
$50 Gift Card
$25 Gift Card
$10 Gift Card
6 sets of Bench Cookies with Bench Cookie Tshirts

*How to Enter and Official Rules*


Just add your entry as a regular blog entry and tag it with *challenge08* (of course you may add any additional tags too):








Note that you don't need to use 'challenge08' in your blog entry title (use the meaningful title instead).
Enter the video overview and embed the video into your entry.
The video should be *60 seconds or less* showing what the cookies can do. 
Rockler reserves the right to use your videos in their campaigns. 
The entry deadline is March 7.
Winners will be announced online at LumberJocks.com and Rockler.com on March 9.

If you want to take your video to the next level you can learn more in this excellent Video Toolbox posted on YouTube. Plus Marc Spagnuolo has prepared easy to follow video tutorial for one of our previous challenges in which you can see how to post your final video to your LumberJocks blog and enter it into challenge. Note that you can use any of the popular video hosting sites like Youtube, Blip etc. to host your video.

Here's the page listing all of the submitted entries.

*So get your camcorder ready and have fun!*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


Interesting Idea Martin
This should be good.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


Martin, I see you've been busy!

The Winter 2010 Contest was really fun. This one should be interesting too. Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


"JUST MY OPINION!"...The Rockler cookies seem like something only a bored person with some extra money would buy. It really doesn't seem like a very useful product. Like I said,..."JUST MY OPINION!"


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


I have found them extremely useful


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


Well, Cozmo, I guess every entry will be an opportunity for you to change your opinion. Who knows… by the end of the challenge you may decide you can't live without them.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm with cozmo. This is one large marketing ploy. They are great but its a rubber hockey puck! Not rocket science. I only say this because I see them on the site ads here. on rocklers site ads every time I turn around, On the front cover of the rockler catalog that just came in, and at the recent woodworking show in atlanta they had an entire booth devoted soley for the cookies! A large Booth! 
Anyways. I have yet to try them but I know what they are and they are useful, I just get sick of seeing them EVERYWHERE. I'm not much of a fan of cram it down your throat advertising either, but then again it just may be a strange series of events that only happened to me. Can't wait to see what people come up with. I can't enter though because there's no way I'm buying any….
Bench Cookies are AMAZING! GO BUY THEM NOW!


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get mine. Have had many uses for them and had not gotten any yet. Now they are on the way. Maybe I will come up with a video for this contest.

Scrappy


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


Guys. Martin keeps this site going, and I'm sure on a shoestring. It may be another facebook some day but doing this is a lot of work and an expense in time and money. And like any business, you usually spend a lot of time and money before there is any return. If Rockler is providing some funding to the site and/or providing a few awards then what the heck? It's like paying for an ad that we'd see in the margins but this time it also comes with a little contest and possible reward. Yes it's still advertising and yes it's not a bandsaw. Then again we're not facebook either. I won a package of four Rockler Cookies at the last New England Get together in a raffle. They donated, a few of us got them, and Rockler got thier cookies out there with their name on the package. We are flooded with advertising on a daily basis. Just like Capitalism it's almost become part of the 'American way of doing things'. We're used to it. We are so used to it we know how to mentally filter it out or in depending on our interest in it.
I'm glad Rockler is participating. I'm glad Martin puts things like this together both for us and maybe for the site. And don't tell me that you don't look at all those Rockler web and mail ads when you get them. And I'm glad it's a woodworking store with a woodworking item they are giving away. Heck, it could have been a shampoo company. I'm nearly bald. What good would that be? At least everyone here is a tool user. ;-)

Personally, living at the lake with good ice this year, I find that the Rockler cookies don't work well for hockey. The rubber on the sides of them severely limits their travel on the ice when hit with a hockey stick. They do hold fast to my bench when I'm using my router on the edge of a cabinet door though. No clamps needed for some things like that.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


i wanted to try them and ordered them….they arrived and im very happy with what they help me do…there a great idea..and are very helpful in the shop….id like to see the ways they work..anything that helps needs to be at least looked at….and nothing like a cold class of milk with your cookies…........grizz


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


great idea…i love mine.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


one question--when will we get the LJ Discount for wearing our LJ gear into Rockler???


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments Craftsman on the lake. I think the points you raised are something that should sit in the back of everyone's mind when critiquing these style of contests or the vendors who support them. Martin's work has provided many of the members here with a voice that goes straight to the tool manufacturers here. For those that are not aware, Jockmike2 had an incredible experience shortly after posting his bad review of the Bostich compressor package her purchased. and Ecocandle had an interesting experience with Taunton Press due to a blog he wrote.. We have a collective force of potential buyers and this gives us some power.

While I fully support the use of the blogs and reviews to offer criticism to these manufacturers, I am not really in agreement of criticism of a product when one has not used it. If you have an alternative, please share, as we all would like to know these things. But I, for one, am very grateful that Martin's efforts has inspired manufacturers to promote these types of things and has given us a direct line to those manufacturers. And I will also do whatever I can to support those manufacturers who work with us, provide us with opportunities to connect with them, and support this website.

And in so saying, if I do try their products and find it to be junk, I will let them know that also  But not until I actually tried them.

David


----------



## allenworb (Jul 1, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


Bench Cookies kick butt! Great idea.
Now, think, think, think!


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


I buy from Rockler from time to time and I really enjoy this site but in all honesty this contest is really rather dull. Rockler could do so much more than this. I challenge them back te get more creative with their marketing ideas.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with using old truck tires and run them on your flat belt sander to get them the same size and glue them up using polystyrene and acetone? Bad joke I know! Thanks for getting this together Martin I agree with "Craftsman on the lake" I do a lot of shopping from Rockler and love there stuff


----------



## antieuclid (Feb 6, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


I was a skeptic when I first heard about Bench Cookies, but after actually trying them in the store I was a complete convert. I love mine.

My question is whether we can submit more than one entry. I have several ideas.


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


Hi Martin,
Great idea, I am not good with video so I won't be entering, but I wish you well with the challenge… Hope it all goes well….
Wisty


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


hey Dan, I'm with you on that. I run my own site, Which I think many of you use. It does take time and money, and a LOT of effort for small returns. I'm all for supporting Martin with this site. I'd like to donate a few things for future contests. Now I'm not a huge superstore like Rockler but I do carry the essentials.

My hat is off to Martin for this spectacular site. He really found a way to bring us pig headed woodworkers together. Thanks for that Martin. I visit here daily and I click ads just to help out. I really don't like to hear when someones not happy here. There is nothing to be unhappy about.

Thanks for the great site, and thanks for stepping up Dan. By the way where is the lake your on? I live in Etna, Me about 20 mins from Bangor.

Lumberjocks automatically get 10% off your order total. Use promo code "LJuser"


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


Hey getneds,
Thanks for the comments. I'm in southern Maine on Mousam lake in Acton. It's just outside of Sanford.The wife's from Old Town so I know your area.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


Just a side not about ads on websites. I say these things because I've seen a couple people post in the forums about clicking on ads for martins sake.
Every time you click an ad on a web site (content) or on a search engine (direct), google or the search engine charges the company that is running the ad a certain amount. If the company gets a lot of clicks and not a lot of actual sales they may cut back or consider getting out of that keyword or site all together. Clicking ads just to click them is never a good idea. On the other hand, if you know your going to buy something from rockler or any other company who's ad appears on Lumberjocks, go to lumberjocks and look for the rockler ad then click it to take you to their site and purchase your item. Lumberjocks gets a good nod from rockler who will know that you purchased that item through a lumberjocks ad and will be more apt to give martin and lumberjocks more money/ advertising.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


I'm buying mine right now! Won't be making any videos though.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


Woohoo!! Free shipping because I'm a lumberjock. Can't beat that. Usually you have to spend so much to get free shipping.


----------



## gofish (Feb 17, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


@Janice, You just had to mention free shipping he says $116 later? Oh well, I now have 2 free Rockler t-shirts along w/ some of next year's Christmas shopping done ;-). The free shipping paid for 8 cookies and T-s.

@Martin, great site. I've been a lurker for over a year and just recently joined.


----------



## thenickedfinger (Feb 17, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *LumberJocks is teaming up with Rockler again to let your creative juices flow. We would like to see the most number of possible uses of cookies in your home or shop. And by cookies we mean the versatile Rockler Bench Cookies that keep projects from slipping while routing, sanding, carving and more.*
> 
> ...


Hey, TODAY is March 9th! Tell me what I win!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*And The Winners Are...*

*9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.



I'm happy to announce the winners (random draw) of the following prizes by Rockler:


$100 Gift Card - lew
$75 Gift Card - David Craig
$50 Gift Card - GaryK
$25 Gift Card - Willey
$10 Gift Card - Kerry Drake

Sets of Bench Cookies with Bench Cookie Tshirts:


Craftsman on the lake
Zuki
revieck
DonW
Kerry Drake
lew

Congratulations and Thanks for your participation in this event!

*View all of the submitted entries*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congratulations guys.


----------



## thenickedfinger (Feb 17, 2010)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Yay!


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Great job


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


I Won!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Martin and LumberJockes I really appreciate this!!

Lew


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Great job everybody. Lew that will buy a lot of COOKIES.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Nice job guys. Seems like I never have time to join the fun - always go too much stuff going on.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congrats every one


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congratulations all, they were well deserved - and funny.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Lew's wife makes great cookies so he doesn't need them

Congratulations everyone, and see you Sat Lew.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


I am obviously tickled  Thanks Martin for your continued efforts to encourage vendor participation in these fun contests. I am also appreciative to Rockler for their donation of the prizes. I have facebook as well and will make sure I do my best to get Rockler some positive press for their time and interest in LJs.

Congrats Lew, I liked your demo of the pushblocks and will probably steal your idea sometime soon. I don't like the ones I have in my shop and I think your design is a great one. Congratulations to the rest of you for your prizes as well. I hope we get to see a video from Don using those cookies instead of moon pies  And while wearing his new t-shirt…

David


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Whoo Hooo . . . scratch one up for the rooster.

Congrats everyone.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


congratulations to all you cookie connoisseurs .

well done !


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Cool!

Thanks Rockler and Martin!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congrats to all.


----------



## DonW (Dec 30, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Guys! Well deserved to all of you! Especially the top five winners … Maybe I should have used Oreos?

Don


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Don your video was awesome. Rockler posted it on their facebook page and Kreg Tools reposted the video to Rockler as well. Whether or not you realize it, your video created quite a buzz. The contest was a random draw. I am sure if it was based on content, you would have had a contract with advertising that would have set you up with moon pies for life 

David


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congrats to all.


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Thanks to Rockler and Lumberjocks for the prizes.The Bench Cookie challenge was greate fun.The videos were fun to watch! Congradtulations to all !!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


very cool!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congrats everyone. I enjoyed the laughs….lol


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Prizes for all the entrants, now that's my kind of contest!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Well done guys now all we need is a competition for us europians to entre and stand a chance of winning


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


congrats everyone!!

Pommy-start researching


----------



## RocklerWoodworking (May 11, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Everyone did such a great job on the videos - they were really fun to watch! Big thanks to everyone who entered. Hope you all enjoyed it as much as we did! Enjoy your Cookies!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congrats to all and Martin, what a guy. Oh and all the sponsers


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *9 great videos* featuring the very creative uses of the Rockler Bench Cookies have been posted in our Workshop Cookies Video Challenge.
> 
> ...


Congrats! After the first entry I saw, I realized I just wasn't creative or inspired enough to compete in this one.


----------

